# Formular erstellen mit Phase 5



## marcel2010 (24. Februar 2011)

Tach zusammen,

ich muss in der Schule php Formulare erstellen. Wir arbeiten mit dem Prog Phase 5. Wenn man nun ein Formular erstellen möchte, muss man immer den ganzen Code dafür eingeben. Das nervt ziemlich. Gibt es in Phase 5 eine Option, mit der man so ein "Grundformular" erstellen kann? Wenn ja, wo finde ich diese?


Gruß

Marcel


----------



## pfannkuchen-gesicht (24. Februar 2011)

hast du oben nicht die Tool-leiste mit den ganzen Tabs?
wenn nicht, dann drück mal F4


----------



## marcel2010 (24. Februar 2011)

Hi,

ich habe da mal nachgeschaut und auch F4 gedrückt. Leider habe ich dieses Tool dabei nicht gefunden. Kenne mich mit dem prog leider auch nicht besonders gut aus. Wäre super wenn man mir genau beschreiben könnte wie ich zu dem Tag gelange.

Trotzdem Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## pfannkuchen-gesicht (24. Februar 2011)

Ich hab gerade die aktuellste Version geladen und konnte ebenfalls den Formulareditor nicht wiederfinden, dumme Sache.
Bei Version 5.42 ist das Formularmenü noch da.


----------



## sph3re (25. Februar 2011)

Phase 5 ist ja eig auch als HTML Editor gedacht, vllt solltest du dir einen richtigen php Editor suchen.


----------



## marcel2010 (25. Februar 2011)

Hi,

das geht leider nicht, da ich das in der Schule machen muss und da steht uns nur Phase 5 zur Verfügung.


----------



## pfannkuchen-gesicht (26. Februar 2011)

sph3re schrieb:


> Phase 5 ist ja eig auch als HTML Editor gedacht, vllt solltest du dir einen richtigen php Editor suchen.


 
ist richtig, aber Formulare werden in HTML definiert, deshalb gehört dieses Aufgabengebiet sehr wohl zu denen von phase5


----------

